# Excel 2011



## mikerickson (Oct 27, 2010)

Apple is trying to sell me a copy.
Has anyone tried it yet?
Does it have VBA?


----------



## starl (Oct 27, 2010)

it's supposed to have VBA back in it.


----------



## mikerickson (Oct 27, 2010)

I was hoping for an eye witness report that MS marketing had not been optimistic.


----------



## starl (Oct 27, 2010)

get me a copy and I'll let you know 
oh - i'll need a mac, too


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 27, 2010)

Euuuuggh......who wants a Mac?


----------



## JamesW (Oct 28, 2010)

APPLE are trying to sell you EXCEL ?


----------



## Domski (Oct 28, 2010)

JamesW said:


> APPLE are trying to sell you EXCEL ?



They must have realised there's only so many people in the world daft enough to spend £1000+ on a coffee table ornament and are actually trying to push useful things for it


----------



## RoryA (Oct 28, 2010)

It does have VBA back. It also seems to run a **** sight quicker than earlier versions (especially 2008). I've only had it a couple of days, but I like what I've seen so far.


----------



## JamesW (Oct 28, 2010)

Domski said:


> They must have realised there's only so many people in the world daft enough to spend £1000+ on a coffee table ornament and are actually trying to push useful things for it


 
Just seems weird to me that Apple and trying to sell a Microsoft product. Or am I totally wrong?


----------



## RoryA (Oct 28, 2010)

Makes sense to me. There must be over a billion people using Office, most of whom run Windows. If you can tap into that market...


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 28, 2010)

Apple will tap into any market.....eventually.  First they try to push their own non-compatible products and services and eventually they realise that actually they need to be compatible with other people in order to keep selling the product.

That will ultimately bite them in the behind though......Flash for iPad anyone?!


----------



## JamesW (Oct 28, 2010)

> Flash for iPad anyone?!


Haha, don't be silly. 

I've always hated apple products. 

They released the iPhone and everyone went mental; "You can MAKE CALLS, go on the INTERNET, pay money for APPS and TEXT people!!!"

*golfcalp* - Phones have been doing this for a long time...

Then they release a NEW iPhone with, omg, 3G! and video calls!

Maybe it isn't apple who I hate, maybe it's their customers..

Anyway, sorry to turn this into an apple hating thread!


----------



## RoryA (Oct 28, 2010)

Horses for courses. I don't really understand anyone who's rabidly on one side of the fence or the other. I happen to like Apple kit, generally, but I dislike Apple Fanboys and Fundamentalist Winites equally.


----------



## JamesW (Oct 28, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, the iPod is amazing (the older generations), and the macs are great for design work... It's the other stuff I don't get


----------



## mikerickson (Oct 28, 2010)

JamesW said:


> APPLE are trying to sell you EXCEL ?



Their online AppleStore.


----------



## mikerickson (Oct 28, 2010)

rorya said:


> It does have VBA back. It also seems to run a **** sight quicker than earlier versions (especially 2008). I've only had it a couple of days, but I like what I've seen so far.


Thank you Roy. 
Thank you MS.


----------



## RoryA (Oct 28, 2010)

JamesW said:


> Don't get me wrong, the iPod is amazing (the older generations), and the macs are great for design work... It's the other stuff I don't get



So you like the Macs and iPods - is it just the iPhone you hate?


----------



## SuperFerret (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a distinct distaste for people who's iphone addictions are bordering on insanity... my other half got one, and after being completely in love with it for the first 3 months (and still occasionally a glimmer of joy when telling people he has one) now constantly complains about the lack of signal, rubbish camera, expensive pointless apps and genuine lack of it's ability to function as a phone.

I on the other hand am happy with my Satio... you can make calls on it, text people on it, *and* it has a great camera. What more do I need?


----------



## sous2817 (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's my Apple joke of the day:

How do you know when someone has an IPhone?

They tell you.


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Oct 28, 2010)

Wasn't Excel 1.0 on the Mac and not on the Windows Platform?  

Thus Mac Excel is the Daddy and should therefore be referred to as "Excel" while the other should be referred to as "Windows Excel".


----------



## Domski (Oct 28, 2010)

Get some old tech, wrap it up in a nice shiny box and charge double what anyone else does...that's the Apple way


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 28, 2010)

Domski said:


> Get some old tech, wrap it up in a nice shiny box and charge double what anyone else does...that's the Apple way


 
The one thing that really gets me is the video calling......I had phones over 5 years ago that did video calling (and over 3G too).  No one ever used the functionality so everyone started removing the front facing cameras from their phones and no-one complained.  Then Apple come along with this fantasic new idea "you can call people and see them at the same time with a front facing camera, oh, but you can only do it over wifi, when you're probably stood next to your Mac anyway".

And people go "oooh I must get me one of those!"


----------



## Domski (Oct 28, 2010)

Exactly!!! I know the phone I had six odd years ago had 3G and video calling and I didn't use it then and am pretty sure I wouldn't now.

Let's face it the last thing you want is the boss seeing you when you ring in sick 

As the Daily Mash puts it..."Shiny thing make it all better".

Dom


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 28, 2010)

I thank Steve Jobs for the Mac on a routine basis. My mother and my brother-in-law, Ted, both went with Macs. So whenever my mom has any kind of a tech issue... "you know, Mom, I really don't know anything about Macs.  You probably need to call Ted on that one."


----------



## PaddyD (Oct 29, 2010)

On the subject of apple-fetishisation, I'm sure people have seen this, but in case they haven't:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg

(nsfw)


----------



## PaddyD (Oct 29, 2010)

"My mother and my brother-in-law, Ted..."

It must be confusing, having both of them called Ted.


----------



## bauerjang (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello MrExcel-Forum,
 I have a few questions about running macros with VBACode on Mac:

in another thread I could find  a few rules to respect:
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
1) Avoid use of reverse-slash as a path separator. Instead, use Application.PathSeparator
2) Don't use chr(10) or chr(13) or whatever constitutes a 'new line' on a specific platform.
 Use vbNewLine. Similarly, use other available VBA mnemonics such as vbNull.
 This transfers to the computer the responsibility of correct hex codes.
3) Minimize the amount of 'hard coding' of anything. 
For example, use LBound(array) and UBound(array) to get array limits
4) Many recommend the use of 65536 as a hard-coded value for the number of rows.
 The most frequent example is (partially correct) code to find the last used cell in a column as in Cells(65536,1).End(xlUp). 
The more flexible (and still only partially correct) alternative is Cells(Rows.Count,1).End(xlUp).
5) Use Application.OperatingSystem to figure out what OS the code is executing under. 
Also, use the Environ function to further interrogate the OS configuration.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
But  a few more questions , I'm a littele confused:
-Are there restrictions on using the CommonDialog in Userforms?
-How working with .path or .folder  ?  (documents stored in Mac)
-Are any changes in actions like : Activewindow.close   or  application.quit
  or : ActiveWorkbook.Close False  ?
    or in displaying  like :  Application.DisplayAlerts = True

I have no Mac to test my macros issued from a WinPC with Excel2003,
so before sharing my ExcelApplications,  I would like to the known restrictions.

It is my first post, hope I'm not to wrong here 
Greetings & THX for your reply


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 8, 2011)

It's been a while since I wrote anything for Mac (back when Windows used Office 97 and Mac had Office 5) BUT most of the object model seemed to work interchangeably. The problem came when you make calls to the system (API) because they were very different. 
Others can comment further but I think that is still the case...

Denis


----------



## mikerickson (Feb 8, 2011)

bauerjang said:


> Hello MrExcel-Forum,
> I have a few questions about running macros with VBACode on Mac:
> 
> in another thread I could find  a few rules to respect:
> ...


Good practice on any platform, the speed of getting a constant (eg. vbCR) is faster than calculating the function Chr(133) 





> 3) Minimize the amount of 'hard coding' of anything.
> For example, use LBound(array) and UBound(array) to get array limits


Similarly, good practice on any platform. Lower bounds are not affected by platform. 





> 4) Many recommend the use of 65536 as a hard-coded value for the number of rows.
> The most frequent example is (partially correct) code to find the last used cell in a column as in Cells(65536,1).End(xlUp).
> The more flexible (and still only partially correct) alternative is Cells(Rows.Count,1).End(xlUp).


Another good, not Mac specific practice. 





> 5) Use Application.OperatingSystem to figure out what OS the codeis executing under.
> Also, use the Environ function to further interrogate the OS configuration.


look into conditional formatting
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
#If Mac Then
    Rem code for Mac
#Else
    Rem code for Windows
#End If
```



> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> But  a few more questions , I'm a littele confused:
> -Are there restrictions on using the CommonDialog in Userforms?


What are CommonDialogs? The use of built-in dialogs (even InputBox) while running a userform is not wise





> -How working with .path or .folder  ?  (documents stored in Mac)


Application.GetOpenFilename works on a Mac, to get a folder use MacScript("choose folder")





> -Are any changes in actions like : Activewindow.close   or  application.quit
> or : ActiveWorkbook.Close False  ?
> or in displaying  like :  Application.DisplayAlerts = True


 Those work as on Windows.


----------



## arkusM (Feb 8, 2011)

mikerickson said:


> I was hoping for an eye witness report that MS marketing had not been optimistic.


 
I just fired up a copy on the weekend and it *appears* to have VBA in there but I have not tried to code anything yet or bring some work apps home to try.


----------



## arkusM (Feb 8, 2011)

First Off I use both OSs and I am not a rabid fan-boy. I started using Macs in my graphic design days. But more to the point I *am* interested in *why* Apple has been so successful.

I believe one of the main reasons Apple is successful is they don't sell the latest hardware and they don't sell software. They have perfected controlling a message and selling an experience coupled with a design philosophy that understands the relationships between all aspects of their business. The fan-boys don't often realize what they "love", and the haters often get hung up on tech specs. But Apple's claim to have "changed everything" is true, just not in the sense of offering cutting-edge technology. 

I have observed that often the "haters" are generally relatively tech savvy (most commenters here are included) and therefore want/demand/expect a high level of control, look at what you all force Excel to do. But Apple's target are the less savvy, people who just want-it-to-work and for the most part they are satisfied. Of course there are THE stories of things that go bad, but nobody is perfect. But they have inarguably altered the conversation. 

Like others have pointed out, no one gave video calling a second thought six years ago... And now the media outlets talk about "iPod/iPhone like" features, even Rim's new blackberry OS reeks of the iPhone interface. Microsoft actually improved the interface with their windows 7 phone (as far as I have seen). But the fact remains, Apple has altered the course of development, at least until another company realizes that to be spectacularly successful you need to do more than sell a good widget, you need a whole infrastructure behind it, and you sell the package not the widget. (again for those who want control, you are not the market)

What is interesting is I have friends in the film industry that use Macs for editing etc and they are becoming displeased with Apple because they feel that the new line-up does not meet the power needs they have come to rely on in the past. I guess shooting up the middle makes enemies on both fringes.

It is so much more than any one individual product.
Ok I'm done.


----------



## RoryA (Feb 8, 2011)

Apple _does_ sell software though? (iWork, iLife etc)
I think their reputation is largely built on quality and reliability (as well as from the days when all PCs looked identically dull beige - now of course they are all black), which is, it must be said, largely down to the fact that they have complete control over the OS and its hardware.
You can get serious performance from Mac Pros, but only if you have an *enormous* wallet!


----------



## arkusM (Feb 8, 2011)

rorya said:


> You can get serious performance from Mac Pros, but only if you have an *enormous* wallet!


From what my friends say it is not near the power it used to be. Definitely a over-powered email box, but when editing uncompressed HD film, not enough horsepower.


Don't get me wrong, Apple does "sell" software (and hardware) but that is not their core product(s) it is only part of their product, which is *the Apple experience*. 

But I wax long and boring. I just find it a fascinating business model.


----------



## RoryA (Feb 8, 2011)

If 2 6-core Xeons and 32GB RAM is underpowered, I'd love to know what they do want.


----------



## arkusM (Feb 8, 2011)

rorya said:


> If 2 6-core Xeons and 32GB RAM is underpowered, I'd love to know what they do want.


 LOL!! I don't know. I have never tried to edit uncompress RED camera footage before. Or I don;t know what it is like working with the 3D stuff.

I could be a case of the new line-up is not bad but it is not the "WOW, so MUCH better than other options out there". I guess the PC world has caught up to the power of the Mac at a better price...

The price of business eh? win a battle, lose a battle...


----------



## arkusM (Feb 9, 2011)

mikerickson said:


> Apple is trying to sell me a copy.
> Has anyone tried it yet?
> Does it have VBA?


 
Mike,
I tried some basic code in the new 2011 excel and it worked they way I expected it to.
Although, I could not figure out how to get "help" to work  (oh help!).
I could not find the contextual help dialog at all. Weird. 
HTH.

Mark.


----------



## mikerickson (Feb 9, 2011)

I've got 2011. I found a need for two workarounds. One for Help, one for Option Explicit

http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34879

I note that Userforms.Add is not supported (as it was in 2004)


----------



## Darren Bartrup (Feb 9, 2011)

Back to the iPhone (I'm not an owner, not a hater - unless it's making a noise while I'm trying to read).

But they do have an app for everything.  Even Catholic priests can keep up to date with their latest sins using the 'Confession' app (I can see a system overload coming soon as a billion Hail Marys are issued like Facebook pokes).
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12391129


----------



## arkusM (Feb 9, 2011)

mikerickson said:


> I've got 2011. I found a need for two workarounds. One for Help, one for Option Explicit
> 
> http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34879
> 
> I note that Userforms.Add is not supported (as it was in 2004)


 

Great! Thanks for those Mike!

@Darren, wow. LOL. not sure what to think of that.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 9, 2011)

arkusM said:


> LOL. not sure what to think of that.



I made sure to send a link to all of my recovering Catholic friends (because I am such a good friend, truly concerned with their souls...NOT!).


----------



## mikerickson (Feb 9, 2011)

Darren Bartrup said:


> Back to the iPhone (I'm not an owner, not a hater - unless it's making a noise while I'm trying to read).
> 
> But they do have an app for everything.  Even Catholic priests can keep up to date with their latest sins using the 'Confession' app (I can see a system overload coming soon as a billion Hail Marys are issued like Facebook pokes).
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12391129



Hmm... priestly confidentiality...I-phone app ????


----------



## bauerjang (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you so much to mikerickson
for the fast reply  and the comments which helped me a lot.

Greetings from Luxembourg


----------

